# Ordered a T/C Venture



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

View attachment 1980

I went ahead and ordered one last Friday from a local shop. Chose the .204 Ruger, package deal with scope, fluted barrel, target crown, adjustable trigger-down to 3.5lbs, 5R rifling, Weather Shield, in Max1HD camo and comes with a MOA guarantee. Will be in my locker in 2 weeks, allowing plenty time for load development by cooler temperature time. I've read nothing but good about these rifles. I guess this makes me a bonifide 204 freak. Can't think of a better vice, lest its hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun JT. Congrats, I've heard the same about them, I'll bet Bigd will chime in here.How many .204's do you have JT. I know it's at least two. I agree that if I can't be hunting, I'll take shooting as a second as long as I get to roll my own.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

JT with the 3 T/C s I own there will not be 1 complaint from me.I think they are a good quaility rifle. The 2 rifles have both proven to be excellent shooters. I am willing to bet yours will be as well. I never had a 204 but from what I read the 204s are good flat shootin guns.I think the 5R rifling is easier with the 60 degree lands to clean and maintain. After breakin 4 patches down the barrel and 90 % clean. The triggers are easy to adjust and can be done with out major disassembly(bolt removal). If there is 1 thing I wish was different it would be magazine cap. The 223 is 4 rounds and the 22-250 is 3. Let us know how she shoots when she arrives, I believe you wont have any complaints. Congrats on your newest member.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Don, its just two. But I plan to keep both this time. I already promised the other a safe moisture free environment and hand rolled sustenance for life. Last time I had two guns of the same caliber, I sold one. I sure hate to sell a gun, lest its a beater. I know, its a disease, a condition called armormentalphobia. Causes breathing to cease, involuntary finger contractions and a freakish blinking of the non-dominant eye. Without proper medical equipment it can cause impaired hearing, and or selective hearing. Only one cure.....Range time!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

love the t/c rifles! Im thinking the icon will be on tap next for me! Hope it treats you well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Don, its just two. But I plan to keep both this time. I already promised the other a safe moisture free environment and hand rolled sustenance for life. Last time I had two guns of the same caliber, I sold one. I sure hate to sell a gun, lest its a beater. I know, its a disease, a condition called armormentalphobia. Causes breathing to cease, involuntary finger contractions and a freakish blinking of the non-dominant eye. Without proper medical equipment it can cause impaired hearing, and or selective hearing. Only one cure.....Range time!


LOL yeah I have been afflicted with the same disease for many years the local FFL thought I would be overcome by it. I've learned to live with my disability and just hope that others can accept me for who I am. I do receive periodic treatments though, but cannot seem to stop my self from compounding the root cause. Good luck to you in your quest for equality amongst the masses.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely looking rifle Jim, Its got coyote killer written all over it! Very jealous!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a sweet looking rifle, am jealous also as I'm sure it would look good alongside my other Ruger's.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I still insist that this is just a minor set-back. My therapist thinks otherwise. "You have too many varmint rifles now. How many can you shoot at once? You can only run one rig and a mouth-call at once!" Blaw Blaw Blaw, what does she know. I bet with one good whiff of burnt gun powder, she'd fold like a break action shotgun. Wait until I tell her I ain't coming in next week, got a new gun coming in and with the $$$.$$ I save by skipping a session, I can get more reload supplies. Ha Ha!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking your therapist was your wife to start of with, most tend to be!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine buys me guns!!! Perhaps she's trying to push me over the edge.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Does she give you the ammo to Don?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I was just kidding around guys, I'm not seeing a therapist. I'm just flat out crazy about guns. Could be genetic. Hmmmm. I wonder if she'll buy that?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Great looking rifle J T. Never had a T/C but I absolutely love my .204 in the Savage Model 11 w/Accutrigger.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Next question JT are you a compulsive liar or in denial about your condition?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

"Hello gentlemen, my name is Jim, and I am a freaking firearms fanatic! It all started as a child, my father took my siblings and myself hunting and on special occasion, I, I would carry a firearm. He taught me how to hunt and fish and take care of all manner of gun, cleaning, wiping, sighting in, oh how I loved sighting in. I've learned to deal with my affliction, and I refuse to hide it from anyone. I am proud of who I am, a gun toting American, God Bless America, Amen!"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi my name is Rodney and what he said. I am proud of my aff;iction to this addiction. 1 was the start to a never ending juorney. It is not in reaching the destination but in the fields and pastures, the bottum lands, the hillsides, the rolling plains, the thickest thickets, the halo of the moon the shadows of a flickering light ,the cresting of a new sunrise the shadows of a setting sun set, the winds of a cool northern blowing down.These are some of the times my affliction comes to light . Other then That I would say 24 /7 and those 36 hour Saturdays. I am there fore I will be and I will be till I no longer am. I hope there will be more after that. I AM


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OH yea Keep Coming Back it should shoot if you load it and breath and squeeze.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> View attachment 1980
> 
> I went ahead and ordered one last Friday from a local shop. Chose the .204 Ruger, package deal with scope, fluted barrel, target crown, adjustable trigger-down to 3.5lbs, 5R rifling, Weather Shield, in Max1HD camo and comes with a MOA guarantee. Will be in my locker in 2 weeks, allowing plenty time for load development by cooler temperature time. I've read nothing but good about these rifles. I guess this makes me a bonifide 204 freak. Can't think of a better vice, lest its hunting.


 Depends on if your hunting for shaky pudding --or not!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Posting for: AA (Armsaholic Amononous), see here, I do use them as I should! Just a liberal dosage of lead and I am all better. I would not call this abuse, maybe addiction, but not abuse!

View attachment 1982


Sponsered this guy just this morning. He darn near overdosed himself on deer flesh. Lucky I gave him a call, just to check up on him.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good shooting Jim!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Now your talkin in laymen terms. Lay them down Jim !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the fix, needed to see some fresh results. Good job and keep em nappin--dirt napping that is!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Does she give you the ammo to Don?


No, she does not. She knows that I don't use factory fodder. I go the next day and buy the dies and brass if I don't already have it.

Good shooting JT. It's nice that you checked up on him, not many friends would go to those lengths. BTW what length did you go to with the lead pill you delivered?


----------

